# Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode I



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/9V37GxdRzrA&hd=1

<big><big><big><big><big>Official Site</big></big></big></big></big>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>GameSpot Interview</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





> GameSpot: Why did you choose to go with a title like Sonic 4? Does this mean this is a direct sequel to the Genesis games?
> 
> Ken Balough: I think one aspect to keep in mind is this game is truly a labor of love. A lot of us grew up on the Sega Genesis console; in fact, I remember vividly the first day I got mine with Revenge of Shinobi and Moonwalker. Ever since Sonic & Knuckles, Sonic the Hedgehog 4 has been a game classic Sega fans have always wanted to see. It was the right people, at the right time, getting together and finally making this game we've all wanted to see.
> 
> ...


</div>






> Details from a Game Informer interview with Takashi Iizuka...
> 
> - If your a fan of Tails and Knuckles, you should be pleased with Episode 2
> - Ep. 1 is a prologue
> ...


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

WHADDA*censored.3.0*

Why the new fagget Sonic look? @__@


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> WHADDA*censored.3.0*
> 
> Why the new fagget Sonic look? @__@








 <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

You've probably just pissed off every 25+ year old gamer in the world


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is old Sonic holding up three fingers? That's weird. Edit: Oh wait that picture is from Sonic the Hedgehog 3

Anyway, I'll be keeping my eyes out for this one, hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> I'll be keeping my eyes out for this one, hope it doesn't disappoint.


It will.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm seeing a pattern here.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2010)

It's funny, Tye wants it now.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> It's funny, Tye wants it now.


LMAO, yeah.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit, I don't understand his sudden interest in it either.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New Sonic and Eggman style, inclusion of homing attack, and, the obvious; it's confirmed for Wii now, with motion controls. =3


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have the option of classic or GC controller?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2010)

ewwwww motion controls.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2010)

The pattern is: every Sonic game Tye likes sucks.

Darn, this gon' suck. Although I like it, kind of has a NSMB feel.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Personally i'm fine with new Sonic.
It's on Wii? AND downloadable?
Must buy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know yet.


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2010)

I hope they will add back the classical levels including some new ones. I'm so happpy the music will be the same but a little remixed.

I can't wait till this comes out.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I hope they will add back the classical levels including some new ones. I'm so happpy the music will be the same but a little remixed.
> 
> I can't wait till this comes out.


It's a new game. They won't reuse old levels. =p


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

You're not gonna post the trailer?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn it, Tye beat me to posting it. D=.

It looks meh. Might buy it.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's right, the first zone is Splash Hill Zone, and the Last is Egg Station Zone.

Maybe this game will be the Egg Station Saga. =O

and there's a trailer? Me want!


----------



## Conor (Feb 4, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ycR0SkzTz5I'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ycR0SkzTz5I' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ycR0SkzTz5I'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ycR0SkzTz5I' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


Appreciated Conor!

The level looks pretty sweet, and I think Sonic does too. 

Dr. Robotnik though, not sure I like his design, granted you don't get a very good shot of him but he seemed too slim. I'll have to look out for that.

Anyone else think these will parallel the Genesis games as far as having characters introduced goes, like this one will be Sonic and Robotnik, and the next one will have Tails and the one after that Knuckles?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

I have high hopes for this one. Honestly, based on the information that has been put out, it looks epic.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 4, 2010)

Tye's changed his song a wee bit...

Who wouldve known that motion controls, being on the wii and having a homing attack is what makes the new games 'great'....

Oh, and it's destined to fail


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Personally i'm fine with new Sonic.
> It's on Wii? AND downloadable?
> Must buy.


>He buys software


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Better reason to trade in for PS3. No crappy Wii Controls.  They ruin Sonic even more!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Better reason to trade in for PS3. No crappy Wii Controls.  They ruin Sonic even more!


The PS3 version will have motion controls, too, you know. >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, (it has better games) hopefully it'll be optional.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Dr. Eggman, not Dr. Robotnik... >_>

And I'm hoping that Episode 1 is the only one to feature just Sonic. They better bring _at least_ Tails, Knuckles, and Amy back in later Episodes. =/


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better games is an opinion. The PS3 has no games that appeal to me. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tye's changed his song a wee bit...
> 
> Who wouldve known that motion controls, being on the wii and having a homing attack is what makes the new games 'great'....
> 
> Oh, and it's destined to fail


I've changed my opinion on it because now it's confirmed to have at least a little bit of new Sonic in it. And FYI, just because you don't like a game doesn't make it "fail". >_>


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

It's always Dr. Robotnik to cool people. Dr. Robotnik was a cold murderer, Dr. Eggman is a *censored.8.3* and deserves zero respect.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> It's always Dr. Robotnik to cool people. Dr. Robotnik was a cold murderer, Dr. Eggman is a *censored.8.3* and deserves zero respect.


He's always been "Dr. Eggman" in Japan. _Always_.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Actually, his name IS Dr. Ivo Robotnik, "Eggman" was a nickname Sonic and friends gave him originally until for whatever reason he adopted it himself.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Actually, his name IS Dr. Ivo Robotnik, "Eggman" was a nickname Sonic and friends gave him originally until for whatever reason he adopted it himself.


Oh dear. What have you done!?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Actually, his name IS Dr. Ivo Robotnik, "Eggman" was a nickname Sonic and friends gave him originally until for whatever reason he adopted it himself.


Yes, but he's always been called by that nickname in Japan. Sega of America screwed it all up by giving him completely different name with no explanation until the Adventure games. >_>


Also,





iPhone, too? Huh...weird.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

REMEMBER PRINCESS SALLY!?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Princess Sally according to Sonic CD instruction booklet</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> iPhone, too? Huh...weird.


No, not as weird as you'd thing. Lots of people play games on their iPhones. 
(Sure, there are better means... but as an all round package, quite tidy.)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> REMEMBER PRINCESS SALLY!?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Princess Sally according to Sonic CD instruction booklet</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


:X


----------



## Conor (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Defiantly going to buy for 360, does anyone know how many episodes there will be?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> REMEMBER PRINCESS SALLY!?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Princess Sally according to Sonic CD instruction booklet</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhh... Amy ≠ Sally. Sally is an American made character that is not canon and only appears in the cartoons and comics, and games that are based on the cartoons or comics.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

And Tye, face it, the iPhone/iTouch is becoming a gaming console...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic CD says otherwise.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I know people play games on their iPhones. But I can't see playing a Sonic game without any actual buttons...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUt that's what motion controls are...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, _American_ old school Sonic. The days where they ignored the facts and made up their own names, like "Mobius" and "Robotnik", while the Japanese games and manuals all stuck to the facts; that Sonic lives on South Island in the Pacific Ocean, not a fictional world called "Mobius", and that Sonic's nemesis was named Eggman, not the made up "Dr. Robotnik" (at least Sonic Team fixed that mistake). You can't always trust game manuals, especially American ones from those days. You of all people should know that. Do I need to mention A Link to the Past?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

I know. I'm just saying.
I didn't know about the Mobius thing though. This whole time i've been confused how Sonic got from there to Earth inbetween Sonic 3 and Sonic Adventure.
Robotnik is Canon as Eggman's real name though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I know. I'm just saying.
> I didn't know about the Mobius thing though. This whole time i've been confused how Sonic got from there to Earth inbetween Sonic 3 and Sonic Adventure.
> Robotnik is Canon as Eggman's real name though.


Yes, Robotnik is his real last name, but he's never called that. It's like calling Tails "Miles Prower". No one calls him that, it's just "Tails".


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or "annoying"


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd. ;3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tye is into 8 year old foxes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye is into 8 year old foxes.


PEDO ALERT! STRANGER DANGER!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But not anymore. Birdo is male, and that's a fact.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye is into 8 year old foxes.


A fictional furry character. Not a real person. >_>


Besides, you like loli, don't you? That's even worse. DON'T DENY IT!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tails _is_ hot.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 4, 2010)

I hate the way sonic looks in this game, he doesn't have the same feel as the origional sonic did...


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I hate the way sonic looks in this game, he doesn't have the same feel as the origional sonic did...


Glad someone agrees.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He certainly doesn't look like he fits in with the background.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I hate the way sonic looks in this game, he doesn't have the same feel as the origional sonic did...


You'd rather have an ugly, short, fat Sonic that looks like he was drawn by a five year old?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about a sonic that actually looks like he fits in the background instead of some halfassed sprite game made by some guy on the internet.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If fagget sonic is the only other option, yes.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with that?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win. OF COURSE I WOULD!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 4, 2010)

That's exactly what it is, Tom.

I liked the way the old sonic had this kind of attitude to him, but it never felt like it was forced on, and it was never cheesy.


New sonic is too tall, and his legs don't spin around like they used to.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> That's exactly what it is, Tom.
> 
> I liked the way the old sonic had this kind of attitude to him, but it never felt like it was forced on, and it was never cheesy.
> 
> ...


Old Sonic had no attitude at all. He never talked. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The movie disagrees.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes, it's better if they don't.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, it was just the way he acted.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

<big><big><big>*<*</big></big></big>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Movie, cartoons, and comics ≠ games. They're not canon.

That's like saying The Super Mario Bros. Super Show showed the real personalities of Mario and Link. HA.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't "act" at all. All he did was run around... >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>*<*</big></big></big>


You still haven't given me a reason.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it looks better. What other reason do you need?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<big>></big>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<big>></big>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>Just my opinion man.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An the reviews were great, he started talking, reviews plummeted.

And anyway, sometimes people with the most attitude never talk at all.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never saw you give a reason o_o 'Course i could just be blocking out that giant wall of text :r

But anyway, modern Sonic was the beginning of Sonic's downfall, changing his looks reminds me of how bad the new Sonic games bombed. Not to mention his personality is :x

His voice is annoying too.

Retro Sonic reminds me of the good days, and the way he acted did give off a bit of a personality, but not enough of one to make him look like a douchebag.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see how anyone could think an ugly, short, fat, badly drawn thing looks better than how Sonic looks today... >_>


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For example, take a look at Red.
Never talked in the games, but still gave a feeling of bad-assery.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Short, fat. Yet has many fans.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video game reviews come from the most biased people ever. They don't take into account that _their_ preferred games may not be _everyone's_.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's short and fat because he's a comic relief character. Sonic isn't. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

So man. I liked Sonic CD Sonic too, he was a mixture of both:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice he doesn't actually look like that in the games? That's just gaming art.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they both act like a douche, sooo..


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So man. I liked Sonic CD Sonic too, he was a mixture of both:


He was okay to me, but I still prefer his green eyes. But Amy's original look... XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're posting baseless insults. >_>


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> He's short and fat because he's a comic relief character. Sonic isn't. >_>


He is, look at how much people laugh when they see a post-Genesis Sonic game.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The excuses just keep getting better and better. 

I'm not even going to argue with you, because I dnt want to read through your usual list of BS.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Original voices are the best.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-VOOPJ8qP5I'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-VOOPJ8qP5I' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Comic relief usually means a release of emotional or other tension resulting from a comic episode interposed in the midst of serious or tragic elements in a drama. Comic relief often takes the form of a bumbling, wisecracking sidekick of the hero or villain in a work of fiction. A sidekick used for comic relief will usually comment on the absurdity of the hero's situation and make comments that would be inappropriate for a character who is to be taken seriously."

'Dunno if it's just me, but the way they make Sonic nowadays seem to suit this description, excluding the sidekick part. :r


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the three paragraphs that just repeat the same sentence, just reformatted, over and over and over?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People who are stuck in the 90s. >_>

I don't understand it. Why can't old Sonic fans and new Sonic fans just put aside their differences? If you don't like new Sonic, don't play it. There's no reason to dis the games just because they don't appeal to _you_. Although I find the old games boring, shallow, and uninteresting, I don't say that it's a fact. I just don't like them myself. In fact, I was thinking of replaying them before Sonic 4 comes out. I won't have as much fun as I do with the new games, but I have no reason to hate the old games because of that.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Original voices are the best.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-VOOPJ8qP5I'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


It's a lot better than the current voices :T


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Original voices are the best.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-VOOPJ8qP5I'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


"I'm fine, just fine!"

Tails with a nose cold.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds 100 times worse to me. >_>


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a lot better than the current voices to me :T


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, the graphics in Sonic Adventure were terrible. Sonic's mouth movements were all over the place.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY THE MORE THE MERRIER YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY THE MORE THE MERRIER YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY THE MORE THE MERRIER YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY THE MORE THE MERRIER
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/NocwTvB7puU&autoplay=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/NocwTvB7puU&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was Sonic's first full 3D adventure. Give him a break. He looks much better in later games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, I hated that. XD

But that's just a bad repeated phrase. His voice sounds fine. It fits him well.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To you perhaps, they are both correct and I've grown up with Dr. Robotnik, so that's how he remains.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's like still calling Peach "Princess Toadstool". If you grew up with Robotnik, then your grew up with Toadstool. You don't call Peach "Toadstool", do you?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Why do you care so much about what we call our characters?"

[Mock of: "Why do you guys care so much what I do with my money. It's my money."]


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I call her Peach, but that's just because Toadstool is a dumb name.

And Eggman is a dumb name and Robotnik is a much cooler one, I don't need Humpty Dumpty terrorizing mah Sonic.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He fell off a wall though...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robotnik sounds dumb to me. >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Rob cares what it sounds like to you.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, this pretty much, although I don't really care if you call him Eggman either, as I've said, both are technically correct, and it comes down to preference.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then everything's good.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Let's get back on topic, shall we?






http://www.sega.com/sonic4/us/index.html

So, who's the other character? Is it just Eggman, or did they actually add someone else?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Let's get back on topic, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUS! AN ACTUAL SEQUEL TO SONIC 3!


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Let's get back on topic, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he's already confirmed anyway, looks like we're in for a nice surprise, =O

And the fact it says featured leads me to believe he's playable, I'm gonna guess Tails or a completely new character.


----------



## Zex (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks cheesy.

But still.

OHYUSSSSS


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

/backslash said:
			
		

> Looks cheesy.
> 
> But still.
> 
> OHYUSSSSS


Your face looks cheesy. 

/isoutofit


----------



## Zex (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> /backslash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just sayin,


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

/backslash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punctuation was bothering me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2010)

Probably Knuxs or Tails.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd like to see knuckles!  I really liked him before they made him stupid.  Like in his first two games


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I'd like to see knuckles!  I really liked him before they made him stupid.  Like in his first two games


COME BACK HERE YOU CREEP *chases Robotnik*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tails and Knuckes will probably be in other episodes or DLC.


----------



## Charles (Feb 4, 2010)

Man, this is great to see. Not something with a werehog or a knight or with princesses...just a regular Sonic game, but fit for modern times. Even if it dissapoints, it was heading for the right direction.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 4, 2010)

For some reason, I have this gut feeling that after all the episodes are released, a retail disc with all episodes is going to come out.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 4, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> For some reason, I have this gut feeling that after all the episodes are released, a retail disc with all episodes is going to come out.


Same here as well :S .

Anyways, I'll probably get it on my PS3 (1080p  )


----------



## Charles (Feb 4, 2010)

Perhaps, but I don't see that happening for a looong time. Then again, I'm not Sega.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Updated first post.











http://www.youtube.com/v/9V37GxdRzrA&hd=1

<big><big><big><big><big>Official Site</big></big></big></big></big>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>GameSpot Interview</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





> GameSpot: Why did you choose to go with a title like Sonic 4? Does this mean this is a direct sequel to the Genesis games?
> 
> Ken Balough: I think one aspect to keep in mind is this game is truly a labor of love. A lot of us grew up on the Sega Genesis console; in fact, I remember vividly the first day I got mine with Revenge of Shinobi and Moonwalker. Ever since Sonic & Knuckles, Sonic the Hedgehog 4 has been a game classic Sega fans have always wanted to see. It was the right people, at the right time, getting together and finally making this game we've all wanted to see.
> 
> ...


</div>


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 4, 2010)

*censored.3.0*.  Why is newer sonic in this game?  Why can't Sega take the same path Megaman 9 did?  New sonic looks so slow and clunky.  Old sonic is sleek and fast.  However, seeing how big of a Nintendo freak my brother is, he'll get this nonetheless I'll presume.  I won't judge this game yet, no matter how bad it seems.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*.  Why is newer sonic in this game?  Why can't Sega take the same path Megaman 9 did?  New sonic looks so slow and clunky.  Old sonic is sleek and fast.  However, seeing how big of a Nintendo freak my brother is, he'll get this nonetheless I'll presume.  I won't judge this game yet, no matter how bad it seems.


Old Sonic? Fast?
You've never played the old ones have you? Block Pushan. Waitan for moving platforms. Etc.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those same tasks you mentioned are going to be in Sonic 4 nonetheless.


Back to the speed issue though, he was faster in old Sonics.  Certain parts of the levels were just "Hold down right d-pad to win", and it was so exhilarating.  Now with this newer 3D sonic form, he looks slow, and his leg movements don't exactly match up with the speed he is going at.  Sonic Rush was a good example of 2.5D sonic game.


----------



## DashS (Feb 4, 2010)

gettin
it


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic is far faster in newer games than he was in the older games. He reaches his highest speeds ever in Sonic Unleashed and Sonic and the Black Knight.



Also, I have this:






Can anyone spot the hidden secret?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

No, what's the secret?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

The background coloring for the words is Grenada hill zone or something to the like. And bottom lefthand has sonic in it.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

Ohhh, i see it. Isn't it like the special stage for Sonic 1?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ohhh, i see it. Isn't it like the special stage for Sonic 1?


I saw that too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ohhh, i see it. Isn't it like the special stage for Sonic 1?


Yes, similar. They hid the Special Stage right in front of us! XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Sega really improved on the look, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Apparently, this is what's supposed to be revealed on the official site in about nine hours from now...





> Story thus far:
> 
> It began as Sonic


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2010)

So basically it's Sonic 1, 2, and 3 together?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> So basically it's Sonic 1, 2, and 3 together?


No. It recaps what happened in those game at the beginning of the game, the real story of the game is the short thing at the very end.


> But this humiliating defeat only serves to further Eggman


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 5, 2010)

Ughhhhhhh... I didnt want a sonic 4. With the 3-d sonic er "new" sonic look,it makes it look bad to me :x . Just something about it doesn't appeal to me......


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 5, 2010)

And what the heck is up with episodes? It's gonna be like oh you beat this level WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 5, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> And what the heck is up with episodes? It's gonna be like oh you beat this level WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!


It's not 1 level episodes <_<

It's like the Half-Life 2 franchise.

HL2 - long > EP1 - short > EP2 - kinda long > EP3 ?


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 5, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_- I know that,I was just giving a point with a bit of exaggeration.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 5, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why complain?

It looks ok, but the new sonic look throws it off.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 5, 2010)

Rianco said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least one person understands my graphics point =3.....


----------



## Josh (Feb 5, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, but atleast Sonic the hedgehog 4 won't be completely 3D.


----------



## Conor (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the idea of having episodes, it could make Sega a lot of money too.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

These should be in it yes?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> These should be in it yes?


THEY BETTER BE!!!!

But we all know they won't. .___.

We need a Sonic Adventure 3, complete with multiple storylines for different characters and a Chao Garden again!! ;___;


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be happy with a Chao Garden game on Wiiware.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought of that... That'd be awesome, too! But I still want Sonic Adventure 3... ._.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they could put those Chao Walkers to use instead of having them be used as extra multiplayer characters in SAB2.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean SA2:B, not SAB2. XD

So you mean have the Chao Walkers as playable characters? Eh...maybe. But I'd rather have playable characters that actually have a personality, not just a Chao in a machine. =p


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'm running on like 2 hours sleep here. Whoever said taking naps during the day help, needs to be shot for lying. It doesn't help.

But it'd definitely give them some use other than pissing my brother off.  I like picking the Chao Walker and kicking his butt when we do Walker Battles in SA2:B. Pfft, Tails + Sucky Gamer = Fail. But some Chao Adventure would be cool regardless as long as there's a Garden.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's the leaked footage of the alpha footage:

http://www.youtube.com/v/u5Ti0UGBd4s

They kept the Sonic Heroes menu sound effects from the official site in the game! =D This game looks so awesome... It's the perfect blend of modern and classic Sonic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots for those who haven't seen.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 17, 2010)

The physics look like complete crap, I can't believe it... well, no, I can believe it.  Ugh.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> The physics look like complete crap, I can't believe it... well, no, I can believe it.  Ugh.


First of all, it's an Alpha version.

Second of all, the physics look fine. .-.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks pretty good so far :L


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, looks awesome to me, too. Like the Sonic Advance series (probably because the same people are making it). =P


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Yeah, looks awesome to me. Like the Sonic Advance series (probably because the same people are making it). =P


Yup, Dimps is making it. The same people who made the Advance and Rush series, and the daytime stages of the Wii version of Sonic Unleashed. =3


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 17, 2010)

All the stages look like throwbacks to Sonic 1 and 2 stages. Coo'


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm disappointed about the style of the game, Sonic and the foreground dont really fit in with the background...

Why couldnnt they just make a really beautiful 2D game??


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Here's the leaked footage of the alpha footage:
> 
> [flash=425,sdash]
> 
> They kept the Sonic Heroes menu sound effects from the official site in the game! =D This game looks so awesome... It's the perfect blend of modern and classic Sonic.


One question, i thought you hated the gameplay of classic Sonic? If the gameplay is supposed to be like classic Sonic, wouldn't you atleast doubt this game a little?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 17, 2010)

It looks more like Sonic Rush than anything.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> It looks more like Sonic Rush than anything.


Aren't the creators behind Sonic Rush behind it?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did DIMPS make Sonic Rush? I know they made the Advance games.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just looked the up them up, and yeah, they are.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm actually pretty excited for this, I'm glad to see that they are going back the original style-ish. I like sonic as just a good side scrolling platform =) I will for sure be getting this. 

Though I am upset they went and re did his look...old sonic was so much better. =(


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEND THAT IDEA TO NINTENDO DAMNIT!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SEGA

Nintendo didn't make the Chao.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not really the gameplay that I hated about the old games. I mostly just hated the style (especially Sonic's American style). I didn't care for the graphics. All the moving background layers are an eyesore to me and just confuse me sometimes. About the gameplay, it's not that I didn't like the gameplay, I just prefer the games today that have given Sonic more abilities, like the Homing Attack (which is in Sonic 4!) and Light Dash. Also, I prefer levels that are more straightforward than the maze-like levels of the older games. The added platforming element isn't a _bad_ thing, but when there's so many multiple paths in a level, I just don't like it. I'm not a very decisive person, and I hate skipping things, so in the old games I'll find myself exploring the whole level, bringing myself back to the beginning instead of getting to the end, and then I run out of time. =p I prefer Sonic games that are fairly straightforward with an emphasis on speed. A little bit of platforming thrown into the mix at times is fine, and the Sonic Advance and Sonic Rush games made a perfect balance of both gameplay styles. That's why I'm excited that Dimps is making Sonic 4, because they're the same people who made Advance, Rush, and Sonic Unleashed Wii daytime levels.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, fair enough. But for the Genesis, STH had pretty good graphics.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say the graphics are still pretty stellar today, I think they've aged pretty well.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah 

Theory: Is it possible, that the secret character could be classic Sonic? Maybe they'll let you select between Old school sound effects/Sonic and stuff to please both groups?

Also, i'm not liking how it's for Wiiware and Xbox Arcade D:


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see that happening honestly, unless it was DLC.

Do we know when the second character is revealed?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it would be cool if it happened :C

I don't, but maybe someone else does :T


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I'm actually pretty excited for this, I'm glad to see that they are going back the original style-ish. I like sonic as just a good side scrolling platform =) I will for sure be getting this.
> 
> Though I am upset they went and re did his look...old sonic was so much better. =(


It's not like they just redid his look with this game. >_> He's had his modern design since 1998, longer than he's had his original design. Sega redesigned him for a reason. His new style overall looks much better than his old style did, because it's more detailed and drawn better. Of course you could still prefer his old style to his new one, but I think that most people who prefer the old style are either held back by nostalgia, or they just have an irrational hatred for Sonic's modern look because they don't like the newer games. I don't know why it's such a big deal to so many people, anyway. It's the _gameplay_ that matters, not the character design. Who cares if he has green eyes?! I think it's much better than no eye color at all. If you can't enjoy a game because of minor details like that, then you have your priorities wrong. (That's directed at people who say that they can't enjoy the game if modern Sonic is in it, not to you.) It's like saying that Mario should go back to this:




I don't think that would be a wise move for Nintendo, do you? The same can be said for Sega. They have a design that looks great right now, and although there are fans who prefer Sonic's original design, they're far outnumbered by today's audience. People are used to modern Sonic now, and it would be a stupid move for Sega to rip it from them. There's nothing wrong with going back to Sonic's roots gameplay wise, but using an outdated design wouldn't be a smart move, especially in today's market. Sonic is who is he, and he's not changing.

But you said that you're getting the game for sure, so I'm guessing that Sonic's modern design isn't a huge problem to you, so don't take this like it's directed at you, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't deny that it had good graphics for the time. I just don't like them myself, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second character on the site isn't a new character. It's in the same category as Sonic; "Featured", _not_ "Playable". It's Eggman. Sega said that Sonic would be the only playable character. They're pulling a Smash Bros. DOJO!! on us and revealing info that we already know, like how they revealed Motobug a few days ago.

As for an option to play as Sonic's original design, I don't think Sega would do that. It would totally destroy continuity. Sonic's original, shorter design is from when he was younger. They changed his age with his modern design (to 15), which can explain why he's taller and such. Things like eye color were just added to make the design look better, much like how Mario's clothes have changed color over the years. Anyway, if you put younger Sonic and older Sonic in the same game together, you get a time paradox. This isn't Ocarina of Time. XD

And what's wrong with it being on WiiWare and XBLA?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having it destroy continuity doesn't make sense, this is right after Sonic and Knuckles.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hey, they could always try for alternate costumes, i don't think it'd turn out too bad.

i can't even use Xbox Live, and if i didn't have a connection for the Wii i'd be screwed D= I guess i just prefer it the classic way, on a disc/cartridge.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's never been said that it's _directly_ after Sonic 3 & Knuckles. In fact, it _can't_ be directly after it, because Eggman is wearing his new clothes that he changed into in Sonic Pocket Adventure (yes, Eggman's new look was actually explained in-game). It simply picks up the story where Sonic 3 & Knuckles left off. There can be games, and time, in between.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been called the direct sequel to Sonic 3 and Knuckles and takes off right after the plot of Sonic 3 and Knuckles. Little things like Robotnik's clothes are errors on the developer's part.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought you were implying that it should only be on PSN, lol. I understand now. Yeah, I kinda wish it was a retail disc and wasn't split into episodes, but at least I can line up Sonic 1, 2, 3, & Knuckles, and all the episodes of 4 in a neat group on my Wii now. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's never been called a _direct_ sequel. It's just a sequel. The Intro on the official site only recaps Sonic 1 through Sonic 3 & Knuckles, because Sonic 4 is part of the numbered Sonic games. The Intro completely leaves out Sonic CD and all the Game Gear games that took place alongside the numbered games. That's not saying that they never happened, just that their plots don't concern this game.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, to me, it's just more money i need to spend


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Sega is positioning it as a direct sequel to Sonic & Knuckles for the Sega Genesis"

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/02/sega-reveals-sonic-the-hedgehog-4-coming-this-summer.ars

Trust me, everywhere says it a direct sequel.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those aren't Sega's exact words, though. It's just the media interpreting it.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plot takes off RIGHT after the Death Egg is destroyed in Sonic 3 and Knuckles. 

I don't see why you're trying to deny it coming right after that game, or why you even care that it does. 

Give me evidence as to why it's not a direct sequel.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sega hasn't said that. Yes, it takes place _after_ the Death Egg was destroyed in Sonic 3 & Knuckles, but it doesn't have to take _directly_ after it. There can be games in between, and Sonic Pocket Adventure is proof of that. That and the fact that the intro leaves out Sonic CD and the other games is your evidence.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While the whole Sega not saying it is a plausible reason, the fact that it's called a direct sequel by pretty much everyone leads me to believe so and unless Sega themselves say that that information is wrong, I will take it as fact.

Just out of curiosity what did Sega that everyone took out of context supposedly? 

Also your reasoning with Robotnik's clothes is flimsy, he's wearing the clothes introduced in Pocket Adventures because that's his look now, nothing more than that.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're mistaken about Sonic Pocket Adventure. That game was released shortly after Sonic Adventure, the game where Eggman (and everyone else) got their new design. But Sonic Pocket Adventure played and looked like the Genesis games, and Eggman even had his original clothes throughout the game, until the final level, where he changes his clothes to match his Sonic Adventure look. Since Eggman isn't wearing his old clothes in Sonic 4, it can be assumed that it comes after Sonic Pocket Adventure.

Maybe Sega will screw with continuity and say that it's a direct sequel, but until they do that, I'm sticking to the most logical assumption.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, alright, it's not like continuity matters in these types of games anyway, so I guess we're free to believe what we want.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the chronology doesn't matter as much as the gameplay does, but you know me... XD I'm very serious about the Zelda timeline, and although the Sonic timeline isn't nearly as complex, it's still fun to find the true order of the games to me. =p


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 17, 2010)

Just cause of this, I've started playing Sonic Adventure 1 & 2 again. But still, I want to get this. Looks good.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New leaked screenshot!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Josh (Feb 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New leaked screenshot!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, Bringing back the oldies.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2010)

Ugh, why do they look like *censored.2.0*?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks cool, nice 3-D ball n chain =o


----------



## Thunder (Feb 23, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good, but Eggman looks... bad to me.


----------



## Josh (Feb 23, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, He kind of looks different from different sonic games..


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 23, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knuckles: He looks like a CREEP *chases Robotnik*


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Another one:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

It's looking pretty nice... =3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2010)

Still not digging the Cel-Shading there.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Still not digging the Cel-Shading there.


You don't like cel-shading?! D:

Toon Link is sad. =(


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 23, 2010)

Cel-shading is great when used properly, like in Wind Waker and Mega Man X7. This isn't one of those times.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2010)

I love cel-shading.

<3


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 24, 2010)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Cel-shading is great when used properly, like in Wind Waker and Mega Man X7. This isn't one of those times.


I think it fits quite well...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic looks ugly as hell along with Eggman here, how can you say it fits quite well?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea, this does not do Sonic nor Robotnik any justice...


----------



## Hiro (Feb 24, 2010)

I think i want this ^^

But the cel-shading sucks. It only looked good in Wind Waker.


----------



## random guy (Feb 24, 2010)

I might get the game.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it does, if you take Sonic and Robotnik out of the picture then it all looks great!

Cel-shaded characters on top of semi-realistic environments just don't mash well. It's not much better than Sonic's trip to Soleana in 2006. Atleast in Unleashed they tried to make the environment and human characters cartoonish to better match Sonic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 7, 2010)

> Details from a Game Informer interview with Takashi Iizuka...
> 
> - If you're a fan of Tails and Knuckles, you should be pleased with Episode II.
> - Episode I is a prologue.
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Moar.





> - Level design inspired by Sonic 2
> - 4 Zones with 3 Acts each plus boss battles
> - *Jun Senoue* as sound composer/director
> - Classic Green Hill boss in Splash Hill attacks with new patterns (360


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Moar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol :3 Can't wait to get SMG2 I hope its as good as the first one but sadly 2's normally arent :/ oh well back on topic. I'm probably gonna get episode one to test it, then if I like it I'll get 2.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well if it stays on the ball looking like it is and sounding like it's going to be yes most likely either for my wii or ps3.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, just from the demo at Nintendo's media summit, SMG2 already looks a lot better than SMG (thought I don't know how that's even possible XD).


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Moar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sonic Rush 3 is looking really good.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


free of charge fix

And this actually looks pretty pleasing, it's a mix between 2D and 3D, I think I may download it


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *Sonic Rush 3* is looking really good.


>_>

Well, even if it _was_ Sonic Rush 3, I'd be happy, since I love the Rush series. =3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just saying, it looks more like a Rush game than a Sonic Genesis game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you possibly prefer something so ugly over something so...not ugly?! >_>

And don't mess with my posts. >_> *Fixes*






 <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Thunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ I have to agree with this.

So far it's not looking too good.

Hopefully that'll change :T


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd prefer a sprite then some poorly made 3D model

And why would you decide that just because it's 2D it's ugly, that's terribly a lie hurr


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...no it isn't. Not at all. There's no Blaze, no Boost, no cutscenes except for the ending (just confirmed), Super Sonic will be playable throughout whole stages, not just the final boss, etc. It's a modern day Genesis game, not a Rush game. >_> I'd prefer a Rush game to it, though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about character design, not sprites and models. In game, Sonic doesn't look horrible like he did in old artwork. But his 3D models were never bad, either, except maybe in Sonic Adventure, lol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 10, 2010)

The gameplay is rush esque.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the 2D artwork (i'll agree) does look... errr displeasing,  but in terms of the games, 2D wins


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The gameplay is rush esque.


It's much more Genesis-esque, though. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your opinion.

To me, 3D Sonic is _much_ better. He actually has character to him.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His character is lame.

Overly cocky and thinking he's so awesome with his trademark smile and his copyrighted thumbs up whenever something epic (to him) happens.

I'd prefer him as a soulless 2D sprite hopping on a crab and avoiding spikes


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you prefer an short, fat, emotionless sprite, then so be it. I prefer a 3D Sonic with attitude.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, don't deny that if you knew someone with that character, you'd dislike him.

But yeah, I prefer him as a short fat emotionless guy. 

Also, any more footage for this game? It looks really good


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sonic has always had attitude.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-VOOPJ8qP5I'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-VOOPJ8qP5I' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "if you knew someone with that character, you'd dislike him"?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sonic has always had attitude.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-VOOPJ8qP5I'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


NOT THE HORRIBLE VOICE ACTING! NO!! D:

And even so, that's not canon. The ugly old official artwork is more canon than that.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what we've seen it's not, it looks like this Sonic game relies on Sonic running than platforming.

People don't realize that the Genesis games were more about platforming than him running everywhere.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've seen less than a minute of gameplay, and an alpha version of the game, at that. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People that have played it said it played like a Rush game. And Dimps is the one that made it so it'd make sense for it to be like Rush, it's easier to stick with what you know.

Also if there is too little gameplay footage to make a judgment on what the game is like, how are you so sure it's a Genesis-esque game?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because Dimps is making it doesn't mean it will be like Sonic Rush. >_> And the _one_ person who played it was a very biased, modern Sonic hater. Of course his opinion on the game is going to be negative if it has even the _slightest_ resemblance to newer games in it. Also, he played an _alpha_ version of the game, so don't expect the finished game to play the same. And it's much more Genesis-esque from the information that we know; just look at the first post.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonetheless, I find him a more reliable source than anything Sega says about it, so until more reliable information pops up I am standing by my stance.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you say that? He gave a biased review of an alpha version of the game, and it still hasn't been 100% confirmed that everything he said is true. He could have made up most of it for all we know. He provided no proof.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because him telling the truth makes the most sense to me.

You seem to be under the impression that by saying it's a Rush-esque I'm implying it's a bad game, which isn't what I'm saying, I've never actually played those games so I'm not gonna bash those or this game if it turns out that it is like Rush. Also, if it turns out I'm wrong about the whole thing, then that's fine, I know it's not exactly a reliable source, but it's the one I choose to believe for now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm gonna skip ahead and say this:

I took the liberty of playing the first three Sonic games to prep for this, and let me say those games are harder than these new Sonic games will ever dream of being. Let's just hope fo the best with this next game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'm gonna skip ahead and say this:
> 
> I took the liberty of playing the first three Sonic games to prep for this, and let me say those games are harder than these new Sonic games will ever dream of being. Let's just hope fo the best with this next game.


I find them more frustrating than hard. =p


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frustrating, how so?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've explained it before... -.-


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're irritated that I don't go around and read and memorize all your posts? Surely you jest.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I just don't want to say it all again right now. XD I save my long, rant-like posts for the afternoon, not late at night when I'm too tired. XD


----------



## Placktor (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/pVI6Agm1-kY


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, sorry for the misunderstanding then. XD


----------

